# McLaren MP4-12C Pre Sale Clean! Stunner!



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,

What a day it was for me yesterday! A hobby detailers dream?! A wonderful example of British Engineering at its best, the quite astonishing, McLaren MP4-12C. The owner is a close friend who is looking to sell this car and I have offered to take care of the prepping for sale (along with 2 other in his collection!). I did view the car a couple of weeks ago when the owner very kindly threw me the keys and told me to take it for a spin, and when I returned an hour later with a monstrous grin on my face, I tried to figure out how I could sell my house, and buy the damn thing! (After all, you can sleep in a car but you can't drive a house! :lol: :lol: )

The car is incredibly well looked after but was looking a little dirty on the surface after we were out in it a couple of weeks back. However, I'd seen it when it was clean and I knew all it needed was a thorough wash. It became clear as the wash process went on that it has previously been detailed to a very high level, so I didn't do any kind of polishing/waxing.

A few before pictures:















The car only has the standard steel brakes (pretty amazing in their own right, god knows what the Carbon Ceramics must be like!) so I knew I was ok with normal wheel cleaners. As they were only a little dirty, straight on with the Dodo Juice Ferrous Dueller...







After 10 mins or so, this was agitated with a variety of brushes including the EZ Detail, Angled Wheel Woolie and a Dodo Supernatural Wheel Sponge. Tyres were scrubbed with Megs Super Degreaser and a stiff brush...







Much better...





Arches were all carpet, but were still sprayed with Megs SD, scrubbed with a brush as thoroughly rinsed.



Next, Auto Finesse Citrus Power was used across the whole car to soften the bugs and grime. Whilst dwelling, I agitated all the nooks and crannies using CP and a 1" VP brush:







After rinsing the CP off, it became clear that the car was properly protected anyway!





Next, a hand wash 2BM using a Wax-Tec mitt and Britemax CleanMAX



Here she is after a rinse:



Dried very carefully using a Dodo Double Touch and me Air Force Blaster...





After drying, I had a quick lunch break then returned to the interior. Carpets hoovered with Henry, leather cleaned with Dr. Leather wipes and interior wiped down with a damp cloth before dressing with Wolf's Silk Milk. It was pretty immaculate anyway to be honest.



Dr. Leather did remove some jean dye transfer though!





Just a couple of final touches required... tyres dressed with Auto Finesse Satin v2, and bodywork wiped down using Zaino Z8.





After I finished, I pulled the car round to the front of the house for a couple of after shots... Sun also decided to make an appearance!





































Sorry for the abundance of after pictures, I got a bit carried away! This really is a stunning car which is (for some unknown reason!) is up for sale. Contact me if you might know anybody interested! 

An incredible car just to be around, never mind to get to take it for a drive!

I'm doing the owners Aston Martin DB9 Volante next week which I brought home with me to clean at my warehouse so I can use all my kit on it.



Thanks for looking!

Jon


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Cracking stuff Jon - but I've told you that already


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great work and stunning car.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Ypo lucky bleeder JB


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

That is a whole lot of a car, and good to see that it was actually well kept. Stunner is an understatement.

Looking forward to the Volante thread.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice work John. Very jealous!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow mate, what an honour that must have been! Something us "enthusiasts" can only dream of at times :thumb:


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Very nice!!

Very generous of the guy to let you take it for a spin!


----------



## Paul1 (Jan 2, 2014)

makes me realise how dirty my computer screen is...:wall:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice both the car and the detail :thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Amazing work and car as usual Jon!

Would have been upset if had done it at the warehouse with no invite to come and see it haha

So dont feel to bad seen as it was done on site haha


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

nice work.....if you can get it.:doublesho...well done john...looks the buisness,looking forward to db9 matey


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work on a fantastic car!


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

mmmmmmm......mclaren,nice work pal :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Can I ask where you got that mitt from? Done a quick search and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Ya lucky bugger!! 

Nice work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Focusaddict said:


> Can I ask where you got that mitt from? Done a quick search and can't find it anywhere.


Hi pal, it's a prototype so I don't believe it's actually available yet but its absolutely identical to the Gyeon Woolie available from Polished Bliss. (I have both and they are identical in every way!) :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow, amazing car and nice work there too, how lucky are you to work on that ?! Sometimes I do wonder what the lives of the wealthy are like!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice car and house! 

I recently did a range rover at a lovely house, the guy had a few AMG mercs too which I'm hopefully getting my hands on in the near future.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

You LUCKY LUCKY man....... Dear Santa, for Christmas I would like........


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Great work jon, look forward to the write up on the Aston.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work, i hope hes selling to replacr with a 458


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jizz worthy let alone to clean one after a spin


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Nice work, i hope hes selling to replacr with a 458


Thanks chaps! I'm incredibly lucky! No Scrim, he's looking at a couple of old British classics! (E-Type, old Aston etc...)


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Damn that's a stunner you've got to work on!

Did he use the McLaren as off-roader  what a mucky supercar before


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Thanks chaps! I'm incredibly lucky! No Scrim, he's looking at a couple of old British classics! (E-Type, old Aston etc...)


I guess selling the mlcaren for an e type would be a good choice


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wout_RS said:


> Damn that's a stunner you've got to work on!
> 
> Did he use the McLaren as off-roader  what a mucky supercar before


I'm afraid I was responsible for the muck! Last time it was out was when I drove it around for the day, and some of the great roads we used it on were round farm tracks so it picked up a lot of dirt!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Really , I mean Reallllyyyy Jon .... I thought I misread the topic :lol: 

Were you nervous at all??

Cracking job , looks the business:thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Thanks chaps! I'm incredibly lucky! No Scrim, he's looking at a couple of old British classics! (E-Type, old Aston etc...)


Rye Jag when its done?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

bigslippy said:


> Really , I mean Reallllyyyy Jon .... I thought I misread the topic :lol:
> 
> Were you nervous at all??
> 
> Cracking job , looks the business:thumb:


Cheers bud, no not nervous at all! I always think its important to relax and enjoy things like this, as they don't come around too often! Plus, mistakes can happen if you're nervous and tense!



Jonny_R said:


> Rye Jag when its done?


Sure it will be stunning but it's a series 3 V12 that Big Les has, this chap wants an early Series 1.5 4.2 straight 6 roadster!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

beaut of a car.

is it just me, or does those cup holders look in a bit of a silly place :lol:


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow! Amazing work! Think most of us would have *payed* to detail that car just for the photography afterward .


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow Jon!!!

Stunning car 

Nice work as always too


----------



## JenksyRS (Feb 25, 2014)

jealous is not the word! stunning car and a great job by you!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> beaut of a car.
> 
> is it just me, or does those cup holders look in a bit of a silly place :lol:


Haha yes, good spot! After driving it, trust me, the last thing on your mind would be supping a coffee whilst on the move! :argie::argie:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Migliore said:


> Wow! Amazing work! Think most of us would have *payed* to detail that car just for the photography afterward .


Thank you! Yes, a stunning car just to be around, brilliant British Engineering and attention to detail.

Location isn't bad too!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Lovely stuff. 

Looks great after. 

Look forward to Aston write up


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> Lovely stuff.
> 
> Looks great after.
> 
> Look forward to Aston write up


Cheers buddy, should be just after the weekend if I can coax the keys back from my father-in-law!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

You jammy sod  excellent work! Did you get the right foot all the way to the carpet on your drive? :driver:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

gibbo555 said:


> You jammy sod  excellent work! Did you get the right foot all the way to the carpet on your drive? :driver:


Yes I did! Many  accidentally spilled out and a new pair of undercrackers were required!

The phrase I would use is 'Pretty Nippy!'


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Yes I did! Many  accidentally spilled out and a new pair of undercrackers were required!
> 
> The phrase I would use is 'Pretty Nippy!'


That would explain the mess on the underside of the doors!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

gibbo555 said:


> That would explain the mess on the underside of the doors!


:lol::lol:


----------



## Wellsy VXR (Mar 17, 2014)

Now that's a stunning car. Good work too.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome :thumb:

id certainly have that over an etype :lol:


----------



## DPG (Jan 18, 2014)

What a stunning car, great job too


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

Apparently that trotter bloke who won the lottery wants one, he might buy it.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

chippy1970 said:


> Apparently that trotter bloke who won the lottery wants one, he might buy it.


I heard it was a P1 he was going to buy!!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Alright for some! Looks lovely!


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

God like motor


----------

